# 55" & 65" EF9500 prices go up $1k each



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just 24 hrs to go before all Flat and Curved 55" and 65" LG 4K OLED TV prices go up $1,000.

On Saturday, December 26, 2015 LG's $1,000 instant rebate ends so the 55EF9500 will go up to $3,999 and the 65EF9500 will sell for $5,999. So for anyone on the fence this is your window of opportunity to take advantage of LG's last day of LG's $1k discount. This effects all authorized LG dealers and even non authorized dealers costs.

We're staying open Saturday to immediately process all orders to beat the deadline. So call your favorite authorized dealer :wave: to get your order placed no later than Saturday, December 26th. Our company and most other authorized dealers are extending 1 year interest free financing and we still have our additional 10% store credit for any LG OLED order.

If we miss anyone you can PM or email me and I'll process all orders that come in by midnight on Saturday, 12/26. We can process the payment Monday, but the order must be placed by the end of 12/26/15

Happy Holidays to all!

-Robert


----------

